# The City of Ice



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Got these from a friend,.. this is apparently taken in Harbin, China,... in the northeastern part of that country. This "city" is built & carved entirely out of huge blocks of ice,.. with multi-colored lights buried within,... some structures are more than 100 ft high!


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

This replica of the "Great Wall" also serves as one of the longest ice slides in the world,... they don't let you go down it with certain types of clothing,... 'cause you're gonna die at the end,..


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Almost all these structures are built from only ice blocks,.. no other internal supports,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

an entire full-size ship,... complete with people onboard,.. made out of ice,... I guess it couldn't sink,... xysport


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

more pictures,.... there is no "slip & fall" lawsuits in China,.. so if you slip & fall.. tough luck,... if something falls on you,.. bummer,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

some more,........


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Last ones,.... stay cool... :waving::waving:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Those pics are amazing, it's a place i have to visit. Thanks for sharing. How long does it take to build all that?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That is really amazing. That had to take a long time


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

JD Dave;558122 said:


> Those pics are amazing, it's a place i have to visit. Thanks for sharing. How long does it take to build all that?


I have no idea,.. but to think that it all just turns into a puddle on the ground,... :crying::crying:


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW!! just amazing i would love to see that in person....
thanks for sharing :waving:


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

Alaska Boss;558076 said:


> This replica of the "Great Wall" also serves as one of the longest ice slides in the world,... they don't let you go down it with certain types of clothing,... 'cause you're gonna die at the end,..


that would be fun!!


----------

